# تملك فيلتك فى دبى واحصل على اقامة مستثمر



## Lolotarek60001 (13 يوليو 2016)

*
تملك فيلتك في دبي واحصل على إقامة مستثمر


يمتد المشروع على مساحة تفوق 55 مليون قدم مربع من المسطحات الخضراء والمورقة، وتحتوي على مضمار فريد مخصّص لبطولات الغولف يتألف من 18 حفرة. كما تحتوي على منتجع صحي يحاكي البيئة الصحراوية ومجموعة واسعة من العقارات الفاخرة تحتضنها المساحات الخضراء الشاسعة. تضم فندق فاخر بتصنيف خمسة نجوم يضمن الحصول على أعلى معايير الضيافة. توفر أسلوب الحياة الذي يحيي الشغف إلى الطبيعة
بالاضافة للغابات الاستوائية ذات الامطار ليلا ونهارا يتخللها الكثير من انواع الطيور المختلفة والاليفة 
. وسيعمل المطور على وضع ما يزيد على 000 .4 شجرة داخل المشروع التطويري لضمان هواء
أكثر نقاءً ودرجة حرارة طبيعية باردة ومنعشة، هذا إضافة إلى المساحات المائية العديدة الموجودة في شتى أنحاء المجمّع

مساحات الفلل :

تبدا من 2 غرفة - 3 غرفة - 4 غرفة - 5 غرفة جميع الغرف ماستر على طابقين
المساحات ( 2 غرفة ) تبدا من 2029 قدم مربع بسعر 1,582,019 ريال
المساحات ( 3 غرفة ) تبدا من 2438 قدم مربع بسعر 1,696,406 ريال

طريقة الدفع :

ادفع 24 % دفعة مقدمة والباقى على 3.5 سنوات
اول قسط بعد سنة من الدفعة المقدمة

لمزيد من المعلومات يرجي الاتصال : 00971555785757






*​


----------

